# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Bell Let's Talk

## TiffanyyO

Not sure how many people here know what this. Also not sure if its just in Canada. I didn't see a post so i thought i would share this.

Its called "Bell Lets Talk" Click I believe it was started by Clara Hughes, who is an Olympic star. I havn't taken part before, but this year i hope so. 

More info on their website.

----------


## S deleted

We have a similar thing https://www.time-to-change.org.uk/ge...-talk-day-2018

----------


## TiffanyyO

ohhh i've heard of that one  :):

----------


## Suzi

I didn't know about it actually and it's 1 day before the time-to-change day so we can do both! Hooray! 
How are you planning on taking part?

----------

